# P0037 and P0036 Help



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

A while back pulling in to my friends driveway, which is very unfriendly to low cars, my car threw a CEL. 

The code was P0037. Yesterday I decided I would try to fix it. I pulled the O2 sensor out (rear one) and saw that the insulation that covered the wires was ripped, and the 4 wires appeared to be broken. Thinking it'd be an easy fix, I cut the broken part of the wires out, and using butt connectors and heat shrink I wires them back together. Then I re-installed the sensor and had the code cleared. P0037 came back shortly thereafter. 

Figuring that once the wires broke it may have shorted the sensor out or something I went and bought a new sensor. Because none of the 3 dealerships had OEM ones and none of the parts stores could get exact fit ones I bought a Bosch universal O2 sensor. 

Using the included wiring kit I wired the new sensor up to the plug from the old O2 sensor and plugged it in. Disconnected the battery to clear the code, then drove roughly 10-15 miles without the CEL coming back on. Then on my way to get re-flashed back to stage 2 today the CEL came on. When I got it scanned it came up as P0036. Which practically reads the same as the other code. 

Sorry for such a long post, the spelling and grammar may or may not be 100% up to par because this was posted on my iPhone, but I'm out of ideas and getting kind of desperate. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

The front O2 sensor is fine?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> The front O2 sensor is fine?


As far as I know yes. Once I get off work I'll have them see if there is more than one code stored.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Last night double checked the wiring on the new sensor to the old plug and it's correct, also checked the wires ahead of the plug, there are no breaks or holes in the wire insulation.

Could it be possible that the heating element in the sensor is bad? It is s brand new sensor, and even if it is how would I go about testing it?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump for help.


----------



## joshjennings (Jun 20, 2010)

to test the heater circuit, check for continuity between the two wires for the heater circuit, i cant remember which color wires this is, but if you test continuity/resistance in them, you shouldnt find any opens


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

turns out it was a fuse, my car has 2 heater circuit fuses, which is apparently odd? :screwy:


----------



## getsum (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry for bringing up a dead tread but where are these fuses I can't find them in the fuse box and I have been searching everywhere. I have the same problem and it is a new sensor. 

Thanks.


----------



## tobydog777 (Sep 20, 2004)

I am going to bump this up for some more input. I am picking up a car on thursday that I know is throwing p0031 and p0037. From waht I have read up on it, fuses can be an easy fix for it. Can anyone post up a fuse diagram showing which fuses I should look into first. I may also just be replacing the post cat o2 sensor anyway as the PO said it has some electrical tape on it.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

the fuse is in the engine bay fuse box IIRC, although i'm not sure of which one since my buddy fixed it not me. :laugh:


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Where is/are o2 heater circuit fuses located?
Anybody?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

vtraudt said:


> Where is/are o2 heater circuit fuses located?
> Anybody?


In the fuse box in the engine bay.


----------

